# squeirrels with warbles



## luv fishing

just wondering is ok to eat the squirrlles if they have warables? because last year i shot 2 that had them and i just through them in the brush? and they were fist 2 i got so should just wait till the first good frost to hunt them?


----------



## misfit

your choice.they aren't a problem.i used to just cut out the meat directly around the warble.


----------



## misfit

copied from odnr...............




> Warbles appear usually as a bald lump or
> swollen area on and under the hide of a squirrel.
> The warble is actually the larva of the botfly or
> warblefly. The swollen lump increases in size as
> the warble grows under the hide.
> Botflies, of which there are several types,
> initially deposit their eggs on vegetation used by
> squirrels. It is doubtful these eggs are ever laid
> directly on the squirrels fur.
> The larvae hatch from the eggs in response
> to a quick temperature rise, which occurs when
> a squirrel pauses over the eggs. The larvae then
> enter the squirrel through its nose or mouth and
> migrate to a site under the skin, where they start
> to develop. They eventually become large, usually
> dark-colored grubs an inch or so long and one-half
> to three-quarters of an inch wide. As each warble
> starts development under the skin, it cuts an
> airhole through to the outside. It eventually will
> emerge from this hole, drop to the ground, and
> pupate until the adult fly emerges to reproduce.
> Warbles are most prevalent on squirrels in Ohio
> from September through early October. Over a
> six-year period nearly 27 percent of the gray and
> fox squirrels sampled in southeastern Ohio were
> infected with warbles in late September. By mid-
> October most of the warble sores are healed and
> the fur has regrown over the area.
> Gray squirrels get more warbles than fox
> squirrels, primarily because the gray squirrels
> habitat of dense woods is also good botfly habitat.
> Botflies do best in the temperature range of the
> southeastern United States; their northern-most
> range reaches into Ohio. Warbles are much
> more common in states such as North Carolina
> and Alabama. Many other small rodents such as
> white-footed mice and chipmunks also get these
> warbles.
> Warbles seem to have little effect on the overall
> health of a squirrel. Squirrels can have as many as
> four or five warbles at one time. They are usually
> located on the front half of the squirrels body  on
> the back, around the neck, or on the front legs.
> Squirrels with warbles are frequently shot by
> hunters. These squirrels are fine to eat but some
> people find the sight of the warble offensive and
> unnecessarily discard the squirrels.
> The skinned carcass of a warbled squirrel
> may show a lesion or callused area on the
> meat, although during the early stage of warble
> development there may be no scar at all. The scar
> can be trimmed off and the squirrel can be cooked
> like any other squirrel.


----------



## Huntinbull

Warbles are a parasite. They have a coccoon or coating around them, so just cut around that coating and you are fine. Nothing wrong with the squirrel.

Huntinbull


----------



## misfit

they're not a parasite,but actually the larva of the blow fly(botfly)as stated above.


----------



## luv fishing

ok thanks eveyone i guess ill go squirrel hunting the 1st instead of dove i'd rather shoot squirrels, there alitle easier to hit lol


----------



## squid_1

Just youtube botfly. It is some of the nastiest videos on there. Just dove hunt till first frost then squirrel hunt.


----------



## fergs back

I hate you, (not literally), but I am a bit angry that you suggested youtube.

I can't believe I actually youtubed it.........I am totally disgusted right now.

I am literally frightened, petrified, and worried. I had no clue that humans could actually host these. 

Damn you, damn you forever...LMAO...why?


----------



## fshnteachr

There is a TV show called "Monsters Inside Me" and it airs on Discovery, or National Geo., one of those types of channels. Anyhow, there was an episode where a guy had a lump on his head that was moving. Doctors had no clue what it was. Ended up being a botfly. He was in Latin America or Africa and contracted it somehow. Pretty disgusting.


----------



## ezbite

waoh!! DO NOT YOUTUBE THAT..holy %$#^ thats sick, just sick.


----------



## misfit

LOL,EZ.there's some ugly videos out their
and those things are lots bigger than your average maggot


----------



## ezbite

Wow!!!! I even went back for more reminds me of the alien movie. Sorry fellas, I don't think I'm going to eat a squrrel with those in it. I never even knew that existed. Heck I've probably already ate them and didn't know it. LOL.


----------



## F1504X4

I must say I could not resist the temptation go search the videos. That is one of the nastiest things I've seen. The one looks like he's popping a big zit. YUCK!!!!!!


----------



## flthednut

Awe c'mon fellers, That ity bity ole warble ain't a goinna hurt ya none. You get rid of them with the hide and lots of times they have already crawled out cause the body lost heat. As said you can always cut and discard the spot that was scared. Just cause your tater has a small brown spot in it doesn't mean the whole tater is bad. Yeah, they is ugly discusting creatures, but if you shoot the squirrel, you should salvage what you can or wait till the frost before hunting. I bet them warbles make good fishin baits.


----------



## Huntinbull

flthednut said:


> I bet them warbles make good fishin baits.



Bet they do!! Like keeping helgramites in your beard or hair, it won't hurt nothin! Just about every animal you shoot and kill has some kind of parasite on it, whether it is mites, or lice, or ticks, or whatever. They come off in the hide and the meat underneath isn't effected. Hike your skirt up and eat the squirrel NANCY! LOL

Huntinbull


----------



## bowhunter9017




----------



## ezbite

Huntinbull said:


> Hike your skirt up and eat the squirrel NANCY! LOL
> 
> Huntinbull


my girlfriend said that to me on nite


----------



## Huntinbull

Your girlfriend has a "squirrel"? Smaller than a beaver but still a rodent. Got it. LOL

Huntinbull


----------

